
The Netflix Tech Blog: Stream-Processing with Mantis - aaronbrethorst
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/03/stream-processing-with-mantis.html
======
diab0lic
I'm currently porting the linked outlier detection system to Mantis at Netflix
and I could not be more excited about the things this platform enables. It
provides a platform on which I can run analytical code, scale it, add new data
sources. I think about as little ops as possible, I'm now monitoring jobs
instead of services, my code base is even more focused on the analytical task
and not supporting infrastructure.

Rx* is a great paradigm for data applications, something I feel is a serious
advantage over similar software like Samza. Their choice to use the JVM has
allowed me to write analytics in Scala, and I've been mulling over the idea of
writing Clojure on top of Mantis as well but not having a use case is stopping
me. I have for some time been pushing to have the opportunity to move more of
my products onto this platform internally at Netflix.

Cheers Ben, Chris, Neeraj, Nick, Sharma, and Justin!

